# Screenshots vom 9.0 Testserver



## XP1500Monster (22. März 2014)

Der 1. Testserver zum Patch 9.0 ist seit gestern Nacht online. Es gibt wichtige grafische "Neuerungen" zu bewundern.
Da nicht jeder die Leistung hat, sich die HD-Modelle anzuschauen, habe ich kurzerhand ein paar Screenshots gemacht, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So, die Bilder funktionieren jetzt.
Ich bin noch aufm Server, wollt ihr noch bestimmte Fahrzeuge sehen?


----------



## DarkMo (22. März 2014)

das mit den bildern klappt nur mit angehängten (sprich, hier hochgeladenen) bildern  "externe" bilder werden immer nur verlinkt.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (22. März 2014)

Danke für die Bilder  Sieht soweit ja ganz ordentlich aus, wenn dann noch die Server mitspielen, dann könnte ich mir sogar vorstellen, wieder über die Maps zu holzen ^^


----------



## XP1500Monster (22. März 2014)

Ja, die Server wollen noch nicht so ganz. Vielleicht wirds mit dem Update ja besser.
Im 1. Testserver gibts leider nur 3 HD-Modelle. Allerdings haben viele andere Panzer eine Texturenaufwertung bekommen (durch Normalmapping).
Jedenfalls habe ich noch ein Video zum Testserver gemacht, dort könnt ihr unter anderem die Federung bewundern.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1zLDmsgK7I


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. März 2014)

Alter ist das geil.
Da sagt ma wer WoT wäre faul und macht nichts.
Kein wunder soetwas in HD zu machen dauert seine Zeit und wenn man dann noch mehrere 100 Modelle hat oha.
Aufjedenfall sehr schön un wenn dann noch Havok mit 9.2 kommt.
Aber eine Frage wurde schon die verbesserte Engine eingesetzt?
WEil davon sehe ich nicht soviel.

@XP1500Monster

1 Frage ist das normal das deine fps plötzlich nicht mehr schwanken?
bei mir mschwankts bei 8.11 teilweise um 40fps


----------



## XP1500Monster (23. März 2014)

Die Shader wurden überarbeitet. WG arbeitet jetzt mit Normal Mapping, bin sehr gespannt wie es bei der Maus aussehen wird.
Also meine fps schwanken auch bei 8.11 nicht, alles stabil.


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. März 2014)

Das was mich jedes mal an den Testservern aufregt sind die Wartezeiten >:O.
Bei Common 1 gerade auf platz 142.000
Bei Common 2 auf Platz 78.000
Das kann doch nicht sein dasses jedes mal erst nach dem 2 patch besser wird das muss von anfang an so laufen.
Man kann Leute doch nicht 2 std warten lassen bis sie auf server sidn.


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Das was mich jedes mal an den Testservern aufregt sind die Wartezeiten >:O.
> Bei Common 1 gerade auf platz 142.000
> Bei Common 2 auf Platz 78.000
> Das kann doch nicht sein dasses jedes mal erst nach dem 2 patch besser wird das muss von anfang an so laufen.
> Man kann Leute doch nicht 2 std warten lassen bis sie auf server sidn.


 
Kla kann das sein, Testserver haben halt nur ne bestimmte Anzahl an Plätzen. Schlimm wäre es, wäre das beim Public so


----------



## PcGamer512 (23. März 2014)

ja aber wieso wird das jedesmal erst bei dem 2 testversuchgefixt anstatt für immer?


----------



## XP1500Monster (23. März 2014)

Das ist ja kein Bug, also kann mans schlecht fixen. Ist einfach so. Begrenzt Platz -> Warteschlange. Und nur für den Testserver die Server zu vergrößern (teuer) wäre krass.


----------



## PcGamer512 (24. März 2014)

ja aber was ich halt komisch finde ist es gibt ja 3 testmale.
Wieso ist bei dem 1x es immer so nervig aber beim 2x kommt man sofort rein ?


----------



## Seeefe (24. März 2014)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> ja aber was ich halt komisch finde ist es gibt ja 3 testmale.
> Wieso ist bei dem 1x es immer so nervig aber beim 2x kommt man sofort rein ?



zufall,glück?


----------

